# Skin after surgery



## iara (Aug 3, 2013)

I recently had a successful partial thyroidectomy. Since the recovery I noticed that the skin on my neck is not as taut. It is not sagging of course, but I notice its looseness when I turn my head. I realized that it is caused by the nodule stretching the skin. I am hoping it is temporary because I would hate to look older before my time.

Has anyone experiencing this seen her skin bounce back or is it only something surgery can fix?

Thanks


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

First off, welcome to the forums! 

How long ago did you have your PT? I had a TT in December and for me that loose look lasted for probably 6 months afterwards. Part of it was from the stretching that they did of the skin during surgery and part I think was the absence of the thyroid, but part of it was also leftover fluid buildup. I didn't think I'd ever get the hollow back at the base of my throat, but things are pretty much back to normal. Just remember to keep your scar out of the sun or use a high SPF sunblock to keep your scar looking good and the skin should right itself.


----------



## iara (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you, StormFinch!

It has only been three weeks.
The surgeon did say that it will take six months for the internal scar tissue to heal. I should give myself time to heal instead of worrying unnecessarily.

I have been very good about staying out of the sun and wearing SPF. This board was such a wealth of information and I completely credit it with helping me prepare myself for the surgery. A huge thanks to everyone!


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

iara I have exactly the same problem. Swelling above the incision, and now I have a lovely hanging piece of skin under my chin that wasn't there before! I'm only 10 days out from surgery though, so I'm trying to be patient about it going away


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

iara said:


> Thank you, StormFinch!
> 
> It has only been three weeks.
> The surgeon did say that it will take six months for the internal scar tissue to heal. I should give myself time to heal instead of worrying unnecessarily.
> ...




I did not have the surgery but I wanted to welcome you!


----------



## iara (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you, Andros!

KarenB, I hope your recovery is going well and your skin reverts to its normal state! I actually did not have much swelling; the incision site was just very sore.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

So relieved to read these posts. I had my p/t in late June and my neck skin is still numb and looks and feels like someone else's dead skin was grafted to my neck. Glad to know that I might get that hollow notch back someday. SM


----------

